# Hoyt Maxxis



## Flaustin1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Just wnt to the local shop and shot the maxxis.  It is the most solid bow ive ever shot.. It is simply awesome! what do you guys think?


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 10, 2010)

It's a HOYT so it's a WINNER!!!!


----------



## preacherman (Mar 10, 2010)

I love mine!  Have a QAD rest on it and a Sword sight on it.  Shot for a while this afternoon.........love it more and more.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Man i gotta have one . . . . .anybody wanna buy one of them X bows? LOL.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Mar 11, 2010)

I love mine too, just wish I could shoot it more.  Very solid,
quiet and plenty quick for me


----------



## CORNFED500 (Mar 11, 2010)

Wicked cool bow I love my New Hoyt Maxxis Great deal at South Ga outdoors....


----------



## HunterEllis (Mar 11, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> It's a HOYT so it's a WINNER!!!!


x 2


----------



## Steelhead_125 (Mar 11, 2010)

I love mine maxxis 35. Just don't go shoot the Burner. You'll might end up with it, like I did.


----------



## DeepweR (Mar 12, 2010)

i've shot mathews since 2000. i shot a maxxis 31 2 months ago and i will have 1 soon.........


----------



## Hunter Haven (Mar 12, 2010)

I will be sporting the Maxxis 31 Bone Collector for 2010


----------



## bubbabuck (Mar 23, 2010)

Hunter Haven said:


> I will be sporting the Maxxis 31 Bone Collector for 2010






X2 brother !!!


anyone wanna buy a Vipertec ??


----------



## Larry Rooks (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey folks, it HOYT so ya know it's gooooooooooooooooood


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 26, 2010)

The Maxxis was my second choice. I was on the fence about which to buy but I found my Axe crazy cheap so that helps. I got my bow set up for a little more than the price of a new Maxxis but it's a sweet bow. 

I'd have to get used to the cam and 1/2 but it makes for a great shooting bow. Might put a few arrows through one when I go pick up my bow this weekend.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Mar 26, 2010)

dont do it you will might wana buy it then lol


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 26, 2010)

Haha. You're right. Might just look at it and try to tell myself how good my AXE is haha. 

They do have layaway and several in stock...


----------



## stick_slinger (Mar 27, 2010)

Hoyt FTW!!! 

AM32 Bone Collector for me


----------



## jscrapmetal (Apr 23, 2010)

*maxxis 31*

Its a shooter for sure anything that I can pop a ballon at 100yds with is going to the woods with me. Great bow QAD rest HHA w/.010 pin B Stinger stab. and Victory V1 350s shooting around 290fps.


----------



## LUCKYLAMB912 (May 30, 2010)

I shot Bear for a long time. But now that I shoot the Maxxis the Bear is................Bull!!!!!!


----------



## 67chevyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

I also love mine. And cornfed i knew that bow looked familiar from the picture. We missed you this weekend.


----------



## Rodonne1 (Jun 2, 2010)

I just bought the Maxxis 31" Bone Collector about a month ago. I put a QAD rest and a Axcel Armortech .19 5-pin sight on it. I LOVE it, I will have this bow with me for many years to come!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 2, 2010)

i guess im one of the only ones that didnt care for it at all


----------



## CORNFED500 (Jun 3, 2010)

Jr hate i missed this weekend, sure ya'll had a great time


----------



## BigBuckCountry (Jun 3, 2010)

I shot one yesterday also and I believe I will be sporting one for 2010 also. To me it shoots better than the Mathews Z7.


----------



## BThunder (Jun 9, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> i guess im one of the only ones that didnt care for it at all



x2. Did'nt like the feel of it either. Shot Hoyts for 10 years. 

Now I shoot a 2007 Bowtech Allegiance. Best bow I've ever owned.


----------



## jayjay24 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Maxxis*

I'm shootin' an 09 AM32 and I don't think I'm gonna be making the switch.  First of all the new limbs and roller guard make it a little harder to tweak than the AM in my opinion.  Plus I'm just shooting the AM32 so good right now I just can't talk myself into doing it...although a blacked out Maxxis 35 would be pretty dang sweet!


----------



## red tail (Jun 14, 2010)

I love my AM 32 and it will be my primary, but I just orderd a maxis 31 blacked out to day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

